# Advice - travel and programme



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

I have tried to e-mail the IBS CD site but I think their web-site is down - hope some-one on here can offer me some guidance.I am now on day 65 of the progamme. Definatly seeing an improvement - less anxious and stressed. The D is happening less often and is less severe. My issue is that I am off travelling for 4 weeks (I will then be listening to session 5 (last 20 days of the programme). I am worried that I can not keep to the schedule and the jet-lag/time difference will confuse things! (Going to 3 countries - time difference 9 - 12 hrs!).I will be gutted if the whole programme goes to pot and I can not complete the schedule - also if this happens I am convinced my sypmtoms will return with avengence (not what I need when travelling!). Any-body have any advice/reassurance (!) on handling the programme whilst travelling!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My thoughts is you could just do whichever day when it fits in your schedule and not worry too much if it is a few hours early/late. Since the days are gonna be messed up a bit just kinda use whatever sleep/wake cycle you end up with to say this is day # whatever.If you miss some days you can back up the number of days you missed (so if you missed 3 and were on 66 go back to day 63) and just start from there. That way you get back on track with the progress.I would think they might be a nice way to relax when you try to go to bed at the new time, so I'd probably do them when you are wanting to try to go to bed anyway so you will be relaxed to help you sleep (and you can fall asleep when listening to them, that is OK).K.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Cacti,First off, congrats on the progress, I am on day 38 today and I am already beginning to feel just like you described.As far as loosing ground with your progress I look at it this way. If you were on drugs that actually helped, and they brought you to the level you are at now, what would happen if you had to stop all of them today? Thatâ€™s right, tomorrow you would feel just like you did on the day before starting listening to Mike's Program. The Program is not making you feel better, it is YOU that is making you feel better and that can never be taken away. Think of Mike's Program as a training tool, like the textbooks we used in school. The only difference is that instead of taking the information in through our eyes and sending it to our brain to process we take it in through our ears for our sub-conscious to process.I will also be traveling soon, but I will only be interrupting the program for 3 days while I drive my motor home to a warmer climate for the winter. I was told to go back 3 days from where I leave off and start again from there. So I will be re-listening to those 3 days before I reach the point I left off. For you, I don't have a clue, but I'm sure Marilyn and others will be responding to you soon to help you work out a plan.Have a wonderful tripRobby


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cacti, you shouldn't lose any progress really unless the worry and anxiety of losing progress contributes and becomes self fullfilling.The anxiety of traveling can be a factor as well.Try not to worry, if nothing else just listen to the parts you have listened to keeping things at bay, untill you get back.You can email Mike at timelineservices###aol.com for assistance and he will help you out. Try to stay positive and enjoy the trip your taking.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti,I will see what is up with the website, but in the meantime, I will contact Mike and see what he thinks is best and get back to you - I suspect it will most likely mirror the above suggestions.You can also call the UK free-phone number shown on the website if you aren't near Cheshire.I'll get back to you if I find out anything different!When are you leaving for your trip? Hope you have a super time.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks to you all for your encouragement. Robby - you have a fantastic way with words - what you said about the way the individual learns and retains the information really struck a cord. I am off in my travels in 2 weeks time and for the first time in a long time I am more excited about the trip than the anxiety of IBS (I am aware that worrying excessively will create a self-fufilling prophecy! - I refuse to go there when I have come on leaps and bounds). My only regret is that I did not start the programme sooner!!! Maybe I needed to be at rock bottom to take the leap - who knows???I am aware the quality of listening may not be as great as it is now (quiet room by my-self versus hotel room with partner/on plane) but I think that this is better than nothing and hopefully will keep pushing me forward. I can then review the situation when I return and determine if I need to repeat the last few sessions or not!Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Happy new year to you all! Just thought I would pop in with a progress report...I arrived back from my vacation this week and had a fantastic time... I listened to day 100 of the programme on the last day of the year (which I thought was great and unplanned timing!).I can not begin to put into words the difference that the IBS 100 CDs have made to my life. This holiday was like no other... I was away for 4 weeks and had 1 minor episode of loose stools (and even then I did not feel the need to rush back to the hotel - I waited until we had finished our drinks and then headed back!). Previous holidays I would have to head back to the hotel after every meal, I would have anxiety moments about going on organised trips (boats and coaches) - I had none of that this time!I used to not go out without my loperamide with me - I set off one day and realised in the afternoon that I had left them in another bag which was at the hotel and that did not even bother me!!!! I need to make a decision what to do now - I will listen to odd sessions over the next few weeks and then need to decide whether to do the whole programme again after 8 weeks. Not sure I need to as I am feeling like a changed person but I enjoyed the sessions and found them relaxing. Any-body any thoughts!Thanks again to Marilyn - you are fantastic. I understand when you say that people that have finished the programme move away from the BB. I am thinking about IBS so little now but I will come on here and support others as much as I can. Also Robbie (how are you doing?) thanks for your comments above about me possessing the skills to change - that really struck a cord...I am so grateful for Michaels tapes - thank you!Sorry for the long post!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Cacti -Thank you for sharing your wonderful story - I have sent it to Mike and he will be so happy to hear this...As far as listening - I think listening to your favorite sessions as desired is fine - many folks see continued improvement once the 100 days are over - there is no need to keep listening or redo the program unless you wish to for your own enjoyment and relaxation.All the best to you and thank you so much for your kind words to me and also the encouragement to others....My heartfelt thanks.. xx Marilyn


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Cacti,That is so wonderful to hear that everything went so well. Isn't it great to be getting our lifes back.I am planning on listening to Mike's other cd called "Towards Inner peace" and then mix in listening to my favorite sessions. I just can't imagine not listening to Mike.Getting through the holidays and driving my motor home 1600 miles in 2 + 1/2 days went much better than I could have imagined.Robby


----------



## 13326 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great to hear your progress too. I do feel like I have regained my life back in so many different ways but I also feel frustrated that I had such awful symptoms for so long that I thought I would never have any control over. Hindsight and reflection is a strange thing!I am thinking of the Towards Inner Peace CDs too. As well as finding the sessions relaxing it also made me realise that I never had any "me" time - and these sessions gave me that 30 minutes time out from the busy lives which I am sure we are all leading! One of my new year resolutions is to try and have more quality time instead of running around like crazy (even if it is just reading a magazine for 20 mins!). Not sure how long it will last (how many new years resolutions have I broken in the past!???!) - we shall see....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Excellent news Cacti & Robby and thanks for letting us know!So glad you both are doing so well.







BQ


----------

